# Trigger Foods



## 22062 (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions as what foods they find "safe" to eat? I'm trying to decipher whether there is anything that I am eating in particular that is triggering my attacks. I've tried going off of dairy products and wheat products but that hasn't seemed to help minimize the pain. I know that greasy/fried foods that are high in fat often trigger the pain. But is there anything that should/shouldn't be eaten when you have this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately diet is really varied between people, and often times people blame what they just ate even when really something else is triggering the attacks.Fatty foods are a real common problem because they cause a bigger gastrocolic reflex. You get that reflex after every meal so sometimes it is the reflex to eating that is a problem not the particular food. Fatty, heavy, high calorie or high volume meals can cause a bigger reflex for some people so often people find smaller more frequent lighter meals tend to work better. Dairy and wheat will only be problems for certain people, not everyone.For some people things with sorbitol (or other -itols) will cause more gas (so more diarrhea and pain). This includes both some sugar-free candies or gums and things like raw apples, pears and prunes/plums.Some people find caffiene or alcohol makes things worse.If you have pain after most meals you might want to try taking peppermint or an antispasmodic 20-30 minutes before a meal to blunt the gastrocolic reflex. I just use plain old peppermint Altoids for this sort of thing and you can also drink peppermint tea. Most of the antispasmodics are by prescription.K.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

The things that are usually 'safe' for me are:lean proteinsteamed vegetables (no brassicas)toastbananashalava (mashed sesame seed dessert)If I'm going out I avoid anything high fat, sugary or starchy. I also avoid salad and most fruits because they seem to cause me problems. Dairy products also trigger my symptoms. I have a problem with grains too, so I usually avoid rice, pasta and oats. However, I think eliminating too much can make the problem worse. Last year I cut out wheat and gluten, found I couldn't digest the alternatives like rye and corn, and had a long job reintroducing it. At the moment I'm trying to broaden my diet in the hope my gut will learn to tolerate more foods.Maybe you could try keeping a food diary?


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

A food elimination and reintroduction by the various groups and subgroups worked for me. Athlough it took over a year of repeated experimentation to get it exactly right.If you can afford it; getting a food intolerance test is really worth it.Yorktest's FOODscan is the most commonly avaliable worldwide; if you are not in a country they cover: Don't panic, you can probably find other companies via google.If you are in a country thats covered by yorktest then I recommend you go for them.http://www.homeinonhealth.com/categories.php?cPath=3_21If your pretty sure your problems are food related; then the basic yes/no test is not worth it. To get a good idea you need the 42 or 113 test. The food coverage is shown on the page linked below:http://www.homeinonhealth.com/113_42_foods.phpPersonally i have never been able to afford either test. However; I have spoken to many IBS sufferers through the UK ibsnetwork who have improved their symptoms by knowing *Exactly* what sets their guts off.Either way I wish you the best of luck,mr_colt


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

s


----------



## 21716 (Dec 7, 2006)

i know caffine sets me off but i dont thinck its theonly thing, im a meat and potatoes sort of person not much taken with rabbit food or spicy stuff, i thinck this helps.these test sound intresting im gonna look into em.


----------

